# حجر عثرة وصخرة شك



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بتجسد  الكلمة  ارتطمت كل الأفكار البشرية على صخر الدهور شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الله  الظاهر في  الجسد، وتحطمت بكليتها: 
 + لذلك هكذا يقول السيد الرب هانذا أؤسس  في صهيون  حجراً، حجر امتحان حجر زاوية كريماً أساساً مؤسساً، من آمن لا  يهرب (أشعياء 28: 16)
 + كما هو مكتوب ها أنا أضع في صهيون حجر صدمة  وصخرة عثرة  وكل من يؤمن به لا يخزى (رومية 9: 33)
 + هذا هو الحجر الذي  احتقرتموه  أيها البناؤون الذي صار رأس الزاوية (أعمال 4: 11)​ لأن التجسد  صار *صخرة  عثرة* انكسرت عليها كل الفلسفات والأديان التي اتخذت من فكر  الإنسان ملجأ  خاص ليضع صورة لله الحي بشكل يتناسب مع أفكاره واتجاهاته ويعبدها ويشرك معه الكثيرين بقناعة  العقل المخلوق، الذي مهما ما ارتفع وصار له السمو في الأفكار فأنه لا  يستطيع أن يُعلن شخص  الله الحي بمجرد أفكاره وما يعتقده عنه بمعلومات قد  تكون صحيحة بحدٍ كبير،  لأنه *لم ينظر الله بعد ولا يعرف هيئته*  وبالتالي لا يدرك طبيعته في جوهرها الغير مُعلن للإنسان الغير المستنير  والساقط تحت ضعفه والواقع تحت سلطان الموت، فالله لم يره أحدٌ قط ليكون له  القدرة  بأن يُعبِّر عن شخص جلاله بإعلان واضح ينقله للآخرين كشخص حي له القدرة في العمل  والفعل في  حياة كل إنسان، فيحيا به الجميع ويدخل في علاقة شركة حيه معه  على مستوى  اللمس والرؤيا، ولذلك حينما تجسد اللوغوس وحيد الآب [ فأنهم اصطدموا بحجر الصدمة ] (رومية 9:  32)، حتى أن [ كل  من يسقط على ذلك الحجر يترضض ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه ] (لوقا 20:  18).

لأن كل  الفلسفات والأديان تجعل لله صورة معينة ومحددة بالمقارنة بضعف الإنسان،   فوضعوا فكر مُقنن عن الله في إطار أنه غير محدود مُطلقاً وكُلي القدرة   وكُلي القوة. فإذا ما دخل على الله الذي يتكلمون عنه بهذا الفكر أي أمرٌ   آخر، كالجسد، فلا يُمكنه حينئذ أن يكون الله، فإله يأكل ويشرب ويجوع ويعطش   وينام وينمو في الجسد ويحمل كل هوان جسدنا البشري الضعيف، بل والأفظع من ذلك   - من وجهة نظر الإنسانية - أن يُلطم من خليقته بل ومن عبد حقير ويُبصق في وجهه ويبكي ويتألم، فهذا  ليس  إلهاً، لأنه كيف يُمكن على هذه الحال أن يكون هذا هو الله!!!
 * فالفكر  الديني والفلسفي لا يتقبلان فكرة الإله الإنسان، أو بمعنى أدق: الله المتجسد أو الظاهر  في الجسد، وذلك تبعاً  للتحليل النظري العقلي، ولكون الإنسان نفسه يُريد أن  يتخلَّص من هذا الضعف الإنساني ويصبح القوي الجبار والمتسلط على كل الخليقة أي Super hero، لذلك أُعثر كثيرين في المسيح يسوع الله الظاهر في  الجسد، ولم يقبلوا التجسد،  وحتى أن اقتنع به أحد عقلياً فعند الصليب بالذات  لا يقبل لا عقلاً ولا  منطقياً ولا بأي حجة أو شيء آخر مهما ما كان مُقنع للعقل جداً ونتيجة تجادل مع أعظم  مفكري المسيحية وأكثرهم إقناعاً، وكما  قال القديس بطرس الرسول في رسالته: [  الذي إذ تأتون إليه حجراً حياً *مرفوضاً **من الناس* ولكن مختار من الله كريم ] (1بطرس 2: 4).​ لذلك وفي هذا   الإطار نستطيع أن نفهم قول الرب عن رفض الحجر الذي يُبنى عليه الأساس، لأنه   أساس الإيمان الحقيقي وقاعدته:
 + قال لهم يسوع أما قرأتم قط في الكتب  الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا وهو  عجيب في أعيُننا (متى 1: 42)​ ونفهم أيضاً بوضوح ما كتبه القديس بولس في  رسالة كورنثوس الأولى: 
 + مكتوب سأُبيد حكمة الحكماء وأرفض فهم الفهماء. أين  الحكيم! أين الكاتب! أين مباحث هذا الدهر!، ألم يُجهل الله حكمة هذا العالم.  لأنه إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة، استحسن الله أن  يُخلص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة. لأن اليهود يسالون آية (علامة = معجزة)*[FONT=&quot]، *واليونانيين  يطلبون حكمة (فلسفة وفكر عميق). ولكننا نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوباً لليهود عثرة  ولليونانيين جهالة. وأما للمدعوين يهوداً ويونانيين فبالمسيح قوة الله  وحكمة الله. لأن جهالة الله أحكم من الناس وضعف الله أقوى من الناس (1كورنثوس 1: 19 – 25)[/FONT]​ وعموماً نجد  أيضاً أن مصدر الهرطقات وأساسها كلها التي ظهرت في الكنيسة ومال نحيتها البعض: هي عبارة عن الفلسفة والفكر  الديني العقلي المخطوط في عقل كل واحد بدون معرفة الله الذي يُعلن عن ذاته، لأن الله مخفي بالنسبة للإنسان كاستعلان وظهور، لذلك  أعلن الإنجيل قائلاً: [  الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر  (أعلن وأظهر وكشف)  ] (يوحنا 1: 18)، فالله ظهر في الجسد وأعلن لنا من هو،  لذلك كان الرب يسوع  يقول دائماً كلمة [ أنا هو (= يهوه) ]، فهو يُعرِّف ذاته من يكون،  وأنه أصل كل  كيان ووجود وهو حياة ونور وقيامة، وباب وطريق حي، وخلاص كل  إنسان، ليس من أجل  خطاياه وحدها ولكنه كطريق للحياة الأبدية للدخول في محضر  الله والشركة معه، لأن  الخطية هي عائق الشركة وفساد طبيعة الإنسان لأنها تحمل الموت الأبدي فيها، فرفعها  أولاً كحاجز لأنه  مكتوب: [ آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم، وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى  لا يسمع ] (أشعياء 59: 2)، فبالخطية والعصيان على الله أي بمخالفة الوصية دخل  إلينا الموت وانغلق الذهن وابتعد الإنسان عن معرفة الله تماماً  ولم يستطع  أن يعرف طبيعته، النور والحياة، لأن طبعه فسد عن البساطة التي  كان يعيش فيها  مع الله في الفردوس قبل السقوط، ولكن بالسقوط طبيعته فسدت  وذهنه انغلق وصار  مشوشاً يضع قانون ومبادئ عن الله بأحاسيسه الخاصة  المشوشة بخبرة الظلمة وانغلاق  الذهن، حتى لو كشف الله له العكس فأنه لا  يُصدقه، فصار في تيه أكبر وأعمق وابتعد بعيداً جداً عن الله الحي وعن  معرفته في الحق، لذلك ظهر الله في ملء الزمان كالتدبير ليجذب كل أحاسيس البشر نحوه  ويركزها في شخصه فاتحاً ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب ويُعلمهم ويظهر لهم بإعلان من  هو الله في طبيعته  الحقيقية وليست المزيفة حسب فكر الإنسان المشوش  بالظلمة، هذا الفكر الذي أصبح يُعلن أنصاف  حقائق عن الله الذي لم يراه أحدٌ قط  ليستطيع ان يُخبرنا عنه خبر حقيقي  يجعلنا نتلامس معه من جهة كلمة الحياة  فندخل في علاقة شركة ونرى ونسمع  وتسري فينا حياته فنعيش إلى الأبد وهذا هو  الخلاص عينه (أنظر رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى الإصحاح الأول للضرورة)، لأن  بكون الإنسان بعيداً ومُنعزلاً عن النور العظيم وقد وضع لنفسه أفكار خاصة عن الله  خُطت في وجدانه من كثرة الأقوال والديانات المختلفة، والتي يرى كل واحد أنه  وُلِدَ فيها ولا يستطيع أن يسبر غورها بالرؤيا والإعلان، بل فقط يعتمد على  تربيته فيها من جهة الفكر وكلام الناس العلماء فيها، وصار الدين هو أفيون غاص فيه بغيبه عن الله  كإله حي وحضور مُحيي يشهد فيه عن نفسه، لذلك لم يعرف الكثيرين الله كشخص، بل عرفوه كقانون  جامد فيه يحيون كعبيد الحرف وتنحصر رؤيتهم في الثواب والعقاب لأنهم يتعاملون مع إله ذواتهم صنعته أفكارهم واستعبدتهم في النهاية، ولم يتعرفوا قط على إله المحبة والحرية كأب  يُريد أن يُقيم شركة مع حبيبه الإنسان الذي خلقه لحياة شركة وليس لعبودية  وقهر ومذلة وموت وجحيم وجنة، ولا لكي يكون بينه وبينهم وسطاء يتحكمون فيهم وبستعبدونهم بتفاسيرهم وكلماتهم وقوانينهم !!! 
 لذلك نرى أن كثيرين لا يقبلون ان الله يتجسد وينزل لمستوى الضعف الإنساني  لأنهم لا يعرفون الوحدة الحقيقية ولا شركة المحبة في النور والحق والبرّ والتقوي والحياة، بل البغضة التي من  الشيطان التي زُرعت في الإنسان هي التي تحركه حتى أنه رأى الله السيد  الجبار القاسي والمعاقب والذي يرفع عصاه للاقتصاص ممن لا يطيعه ويسمع  كلامه، بل وكل من يخدكه يصير قاتل النفوس لأنه مُهذبها ومقومها لأنه يغير غيره الله الحسنة، وهذا كله يتلخص في عدم معرفة الله الحقيقية باللمس من جهة كلمة الحياة وتذوق الحياة الإلهية في قلبه، بل يظهر أن سلطان الموت هو السيد عليه، لذلك يفعل الأفعال المقيتة التي تجلب الغضب لا الرحمة.​ يقول القديس  أثناسيوس الرسولي: [  وكما أن المُعلم الصالح، الذي يعتني بتلاميذه، إذ يرى  أن بعضاً منهم لا  يستفيد من العلوم التي تسموا فوق إدراكهم، فإنه يتنازل  إلى مستواهم  ويُعلمهم أموراً أبسط، هكذا فعل كلمة الله كما يقول بولس: "إذ  كان العالم  في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة، استحسن الله أن يُخلص  المؤمنين  بجهالة الكرازة" (1كورنثوس 1: 21).
 ولأن  البشر قد  تركوا التأمل في الله وانحطت نظراتهم إلى أسفل كأنهم قد غاصوا في  الأعماق  باحثين عن الله في عالم الحسيات، صانعين لأنفسهم آلهة من البشر  المائتين  ومن الشياطين، (وبالطبع من الفكر الفلسفي) لهذا فإن محب البشر  ومُخلِّص  الجميع كلمة الله أخذ لنفسه جسداً ومشى كإنسان بين البشر، وجذب  أحاسيس كل  البشر نحو نفسه، لكي يستطيع أولئك الذين يظنون أن الله له جسد  مادي، أن  يدركوا الحق عن طريق الأفعال التي يعملها الرب بواسطة جسده، وعن  طريقه  يعرفون الآب.
 ولأنهم  بشر،  ويفهمون كل شيء بطريقة بشرية، فعندما يستخدمون إحساساتهم الجسدية  لتفسير  هذه الأفعال ويحاولون فهمها بدقة فإنهم يرون أنفسهم قد قوبلوا في  منتصف  الطريق، وهكذا يتعلمون الحق من كل ناحية.
 فإن نظروا  إلى  الخليقة وعبدوها عن خوف فإنهم يرون مع ذلك أنها تعترف بالمسيح رباً،  وأن  اتجهوا بأفكارهم إلى البشر، ظانين أنهم آلهة، وجدوا – رغم ذلك – أن  أعمال  المُخلِّص إن قورنت بأعمال البشر فإنه تظهره هو وحده أنه ابن الله دون  سائر  البشر، لأنه لم يقم بينهم قط من استطاع أن يعمل الأعمال التي عملها  كلمة  الله.
 ولو انحرفوا وراء الأرواح الشريرة، فعندما يرون الكلمة يطردها يجب أن يدركوا أن كلمة الله وحده هو الله، وأن تلك الأرواح ليست آلهة.
 أو إن  كانت  عقولهم قد هبطت إلى الأموات، فعبدوا الأبطال والآلهة التي تحدث عنها   شعراؤهم، فإنهم بعد أن رأوا قيامة المُخلص فيجب عليهم أن يعترفوا أن تلك   الآلهة كاذبة، وأن الرب وحده هو الإله الحق، كلمة الآب، وهو الذي يسود على   الموت أيضاً.
 ولأجل هذا   السبب وُلِدَ وظهر كإنسان، ومات، وقام، وهو قد أظهر بأعماله التي غطت على   أعمال كل من سبقوه من البشر، أن أعمالهم ضعيفة. وحتى إذا انحرفوا إلى أية   ناحية فإنه يستردهم (البشر) من هناك ويُعلمهم عن أبيه الحقيقي، كما يقول  عن  نفسه: "أنا قد جئت لكي أطلب وأُخلص ما قد هلك" 

 فطالما  أن فكر  البشر قد انحط كليةً إلى الأمور الحسية، فالكلمة أيضاً تنازل  وأخفى نفسه  بظهوره في جسد، لكي يجذب البشر إلى نفسه كإنسان، ويوجه  إحساساتهم نحوه، ومن  ثَمَّ إذ يتطلع إليه البشر كإنسان فإنهم بالأعمال  التي يعملها يقتنعون إنه  ليس مجرد إنسان بل هو إله أيضاً، وكلمة الإله  الحقيقي وحكمته ] (القديس  أثناسيوس الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة الفصل 15: 1 – 7 + فصل 16: 1)​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك  اخى.. الرب يبارك حياتك...موضوع جميل و مهم...*


----------



## aymonded (12 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك  اخى.. الرب يبارك حياتك...موضوع جميل و مهم...*



أشكرك كتير على اهتمامك وتدقيقك في الموضوع
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض حتى نمتلئ حسب قصد الله في ربنا يسوع المسيح
أقبلي مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله، النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## aymonded (9 مايو 2016)

+ لذلك هكذا يقول  السيد الرب هانذا أؤسس  في صهيون  حجراً، حجر امتحان حجر زاوية كريماً  أساساً مؤسساً، من آمن لا  يهرب (أشعياء 28: 16)
 + كما هو مكتوب ها أنا أضع في صهيون حجر صدمة  وصخرة عثرة  وكل من يؤمن به لا يخزى (رومية 9: 33)​


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2016)

موضوع راااائع جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (30 مايو 2016)

*المهم صليلي كتير، النعمة معك عالى الدوام آمين
*​


----------

